# Démarrage IMPOSSIBLE, rien ne s'allume



## monsieur (1 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros souci
J'ai voulu redémarrer mon G3 BB après une longue période d'inactivité (je ne l'utlise presque plus) et là impossible.

Rien ne se passe. Pas de lancement, rien
Lors d ema dernière utilisation je n'ai pas eu de plantage, rien d'anormal, je venais même de réinstaller tout mon système. Et utilisé, redémarrer, utilisé, sans problème.


L'alim n'a pas l'air pas grillée puisque j'ai mon 21" pouces branché dessus qui s'allume correctement (donc le courant passe).

J'ai deux petites idées, une sur une barrette de RAM PC 133 que j'avais installé dessus (mais apparemment elle ne posait pas de problème) donc je ne sais pas trop, j'ai un doute sur le PC 133 maintenant.
Mon autre idée est la pile. Elle date de début 99, ce qui est assez vieux et elle m'avait déjà posé quelques petits soucis il y a un moment déjà avec des pertes de dates et autres

Donc voilà, qu'en pensez vous ?
Est ce qu'une barrette de RAM incompatible peut empêcher le démarrage ?
Ou il y a plus de chance qu'il s'agisse de la pile qui c'est vidée ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Bernard53 (1 Juillet 2006)

monsieur a dit:
			
		

> ... Donc voilà, qu'en pensez vous ?
> Est ce qu'une barrette de RAM incompatible peut empêcher le démarrage ?


C'est possible, mais dans ce cas ce ne doit pas être ça il y aurait eu au démarrage un bruit caractéristique genre verre brisé.


			
				monsieur a dit:
			
		

> Ou il y a plus de chance qu'il s'agisse de la pile qui c'est vidée ?


Là c'est beaucoup plus plausible, surtout si le Mac n'était pas connecté au secteur.



			
				monsieur a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour votre aide


de rien.

Salutations.


----------



## monsieur (2 Juillet 2006)

Je crois effectivement que c'était la pile.
Je l'ai retiré quelques minutes, et finalement j'ai réessayé en la replaçant (après avoir retiré ma barrette de RAM 133 au cas où) et miracle il c'est relancé.

Manque de bol ça a foutu le dawa partout, j'ai été obligé de tout réinstaller.
Mais apparemment c'est rentré dans l'ordre.

Merci en tout cas pour ta réponse bernard


----------



## monsieur (9 Février 2007)

Bonjour,


Mon G3 BB me refait le même coup, impossible de démarrer.
Alors cette fois-ci j'ai acheté une nouvelle pile.

Je la place, et j'essaye de rallumer et rien.


L'alim n'est pas grillée puisque mon écran branché sur ma tour fonctionne (du moins la veille) J'ai vérifié les branchements interne de l'alim qui étaient un poil mal branché mais même reconnecté correctement rien n'y change.

J'ai essayé de redémarrer depuis le clavier, depuis le bouton de lancement interne rien n'y fait.

Le mac reste impassible, pas un bruit, rien

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Invité (9 Février 2007)

Un reset du "Cuda chip" (S4) et si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas un reset de la carte mère (S5).


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2007)

Je ne me souviens plus, mais si le bouton de d&#233;marrage des PM G3 est comme celui des PM G4, il doit s'allumer lorsque le Mac d&#233;marre. Sur le tien, s'allume-t-il bri&#232;vement avant de s'&#233;teindre, le tout sans bruit ? Si oui, j'ai vu une panne semblable il y a peu sur un G4, la solution &#224; &#233;t&#233; de "secouer" l&#233;g&#232;rement le processeur. Le probl&#232;me venait de l'oxydation des contacts entre ses pattes et le connecteur ZIF sur lequel il est positionn&#233;. Le fait de "bouger" (au sens figur&#233;, en fait, j'ai appuy&#233; sur le proc avec de l&#233;gers mouvements lat&#233;raux dans toutes les directions, en prenant bien garde de ne rien casser) &#224; r&#233;tabli ces contacts, et la machine &#224; red&#233;marr&#233; sans probl&#232;me.

Tu peux aussi sortir et remettre en place toutes les barrettes de Ram (y compris la PC 133)


----------



## monsieur (9 Février 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses, bon les reset j'ai essayé sans résultat.

Sinon pour répondre à Pascal il n' y a aucun signe lorsque je presse le bouton de démarrage.

Rien mais rien du tout, j'ai essayé de démarrer depuis un clavier usb mais rien non plus.
Les symptômes avant cette "panne" laissaient pourtant penser que c'était bien la pile qui était usagée (perte de la date, démarrage difficile ).

Le mac tournait correctement lors de sa dernière utilisation, on la éteint et lorsque l'on a essayé de le rallumer quelques temps plus tard, rien. La pile étant certainement alors HS.
Si comme me l'a dit un ami c'était l'alim qui avait grillée, on se saurait rendu compte, hors la machine n'a rien mais rien fait. Pas un bruit, pas une odeur, pas une ombre de tentative de démarrage.

J'en perd mon latin

Je vais réessayer les reset.
Pour qu'ils soient actifs faut-il rester un temps précis dessus ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Invité (10 Février 2007)

Je sais uniquement que pour mon Starmax (clone 4400) pour que le reset soit efficace et fonctionnel (et j'en ai abusé cette semaine :mouais: ) il faut que la carte mère soit sans alimentation (pas de pile, pas de câble d'alim branché).


----------



## monsieur (10 Février 2007)

Un reset sur la carte mère aurait quelle incidence dessus ?


----------



## Invité (10 Février 2007)

Voilà les explications :  
The Cuda Chip 
The Cuda is a microcontroller chip. Its function is to: 
Turn system power on and off. 
Manage system resets from various commands. 
Maintain parameter RAM (PRAM). 
Manage the Apple Desktop Bus (ADB). 
Manage the real-time clock. 
Many system problems can be resolved by resetting the Cuda 
chip (see Symptom Charts for examples). Press the Cuda 
reset button on the logic board to reset the Cuda chip. (The 
Cuda reset button (S4) is near the battery. See Logic Board 
Diagram earlier in this chapter.) If you continue to 
experience system problems, refer to Resetting the Logic 
Board in the Troubleshooting chapter.

Resetting the Logic Board 
Resetting the logic board can resolve many system problems 
(refer to Symptom Charts for examples). Whenever you 
have a unit that fails to power up, you should follow this 
procedure before replacing any modules. 
1 Unplug the computer. 
2 Remove the battery from the logic board. 
3 Disconnect the power supply cable from the logic board 
and then press the Power On button. (See Logic Board 
Diagram later in this chapter to locate the Power On 
button.) 
4 Wait at least 10 minutes before replacing the battery. 
5 Make sure the battery is installed in the correct +/- 
direction.
6 Reassemble the computer and test the unit. 
Note:  This procedure resets the computers PRAM. Be sure 
to check the computers time/date and other system 
parameter settings afterwards.


----------



## CDI (10 Février 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Un reset du "Cuda chip" (S4) et si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas un reset de la carte mère (S5).



J'ai exactement le même problème que monsieur. Comment tu procede pour le reset?


----------



## Invité (10 Février 2007)

CDI a dit:


> J'ai exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que monsieur. Comment tu procede pour le reset?


Regarde juste en-dessous de ta capture, il y a le sch&#233;ma.


----------



## monsieur (11 Février 2007)

Merci pour ton aide Invit&#233;, j'ai d'abord refais un reset de la cuda selon tes indications&#8230; sans aucun r&#233;sultat.

J'ai alors entam&#233; la seconde proc&#233;dure pour faire un reset de la carte m&#232;re, j'attend la fin des 10 minutes.

(&#8230


Bon je viens de remonter ma machine, retester et toujours aucun signe de vie&#8230;
Je vais essayer de l'emmener chez un pote qui a un peu de mat&#233;riel pour essayer de voir avec lui si c'est l'alim qui aurait grill&#233;e en la testant.


PS : je cherche combien co&#251;te une alim mais impossible d'en trouver sur les sites de vente en ligne&#8230; je ne trouve que les c&#226;bles.


----------



## monsieur (12 Février 2007)

Bon, mon pote m'a conseill&#233; de d&#233;monter l'alim et de mettre &#224; sa place celle de mon G4 QS pour voir si c'est bien l'alim le probl&#232;me.

Est ce que quelqu'un sait si cela ne craint rien ?
En sachant que mon G4 est plus puissant que le G3 et donc que th&#233;oriquement que l'alim si diff&#233;rente elle est, elle ne pourra qu'&#234;tre sup&#233;rieure et donc pas de risques de surchauffe mais j'aurais voulu savoir si certains c'&#233;taient amus&#233; &#224; faire ceci&#8230;


----------



## claude72 (12 Février 2007)

L'alim du quicksilver n'est pas la même que celle du G3 blanc/bleu.
Mais tu t'en serais rapidement rendu compte, il y 2 broches de plus sur le connecteur du Quicksilver (pour le 24 V du Firewire et de la prise ADC).

Normalement, sur le G3 BB tu dois pouvoir utiliser une alim ATX de PC. Mais je ne suis pas complètement sûr que ce soit compatible broche-à-broche : à vérifier.


----------



## monsieur (12 Février 2007)

Je vais la d&#233;monter et l'emmener chez des amis qui touchent pas mal au PC&#8230; &#224; d&#233;faut de connaitres des bidouilleurs mac.

Je verrais&#8230;
Sinon pour en racheter une, vous sauriez ou je peux en trouver ?
Merci


----------



## bastnic (18 Février 2007)

hey !

je pense &#234;tre dans le m&#234;me cas que toi, moi c'est sur mon iMac G4 que l'alim fonctionne mais ni le graveur ni le DD n'est aliment&#233;... donc toi aussi fais des tests d'aimenttaion au niveau des p&#233;riph IDE...


----------



## ponnial (21 Mai 2007)

bastnic a dit:


> hey !
> 
> je pense &#234;tre dans le m&#234;me cas que toi, moi c'est sur mon iMac G4 que l'alim fonctionne mais ni le graveur ni le DD n'est aliment&#233;... donc toi aussi fais des tests d'aimenttaion au niveau des p&#233;riph IDE...


Meme probleme avec un G4 double processeur. J'ai travaill&#233; dessus le matin vers 8 heures, suis all&#233; donner un cours et &#224; mon retour dans mon bureau &#224; 10h30, plus aucun signal. Le bouton de demarage r&#233;agit par une lumiere lorsqu'on appuie mais rien ne prolonge cette premiere reaction. Aucun bruit, aucune velleite de d&#233;marage. 
Comment les choses se sont-elles finies pour Monsieur et Bastnic ? Avez vous trouv&#233; une solution ? 

Merci de m'&#233;clairer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2007)

ponnial a dit:


> Meme probleme avec un G4 double processeur. J'ai travaill&#233; dessus le matin vers 8 heures, suis all&#233; donner un cours et &#224; mon retour dans mon bureau &#224; 10h30, plus aucun signal. Le bouton de demarage r&#233;agit par une lumiere lorsqu'on appuie mais rien ne prolonge cette premiere reaction. Aucun bruit, aucune velleite de d&#233;marage.
> Comment les choses se sont-elles finies pour Monsieur et Bastnic ? Avez vous trouv&#233; une solution ?
> 
> Merci de m'&#233;clairer.



J'ai vu r&#233;cemment et pr&#233;cis&#233;ment ce sympt&#244;me sur le QuickSilver d'un de mes clients (le boouton de d&#233;marrage s'&#233;claire un court instant, puis plus rien). Un d&#233;montage suivi d'un remontage des barrettes m&#233;moires et de la carte processeur (en fait, cette derni&#232;re, je m'&#233;tais content&#233; de la secouer un peu ... mais doucement, hein !) &#224; remis les choses en place.

Je pense que c'&#233;tait un probl&#232;me de contact oxyd&#233;. J'esp&#232;re qu'il en ira de m&#234;me pour toi.


----------



## ponnial (23 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai vu r&#233;cemment et pr&#233;cis&#233;ment ce sympt&#244;me sur le QuickSilver d'un de mes clients (le boouton de d&#233;marrage s'&#233;claire un court instant, puis plus rien). Un d&#233;montage suivi d'un remontage des barrettes m&#233;moires et de la carte processeur (en fait, cette derni&#232;re, je m'&#233;tais content&#233; de la secouer un peu ... mais doucement, hein !) &#224; remis les choses en place.
> 
> Je pense que c'&#233;tait un probl&#232;me de contact oxyd&#233;. J'esp&#232;re qu'il en ira de m&#234;me pour toi.



Merci Pascal, 

Finalement, un technicien est venu et apr&#232;s plusieurs manipulations comme celles que tu d&#233;cris, il a estim&#233; que le probl&#232;me provenait soit de l'alimentation soit de la carte m&#233;moire. Seule solution : renvoyer l'ordinateur au fabricant. 
Pour information sur le fonctionnement Apple au Japon, le dealer m'a rappel&#233; aujourd'hui en me proposant deux choix : 
1 - On envoie l'ordinateur au centre Appel de Tokyo (le centre Apple) et celui-ci le r&#233;pare moyennant un cout forfaitaire de 56000 yens soit 350 euros environ et ce, quelque soit l'ampleur de la panne. 
2 - On envoie l'ordinateur &#224; un repr&#233;sentant Apple local et celui-ci facture la r&#233;paration &#224; frais r&#233;els : s'il s'agit du bloc alimentation, je suis gagnant, mais si la panne est plus grave, je devrai payer une somme plus importante. 
Le dealer semblait convaincu de ce la carte &#233;tait elle aussi touch&#233;e et j'ai donc choisi la premi&#232;re solution. 

J'ai achet&#233; cet ordinateur il y a tout juste deux ans et trois mois. 
Une pens&#233;e triste. :rose:

Et un merci &#224; tous ceux qui partagent leur savoir. 
Claude


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2007)

ponnial a dit:


> Merci Pascal,
> 
> Finalement, un technicien est venu et apr&#232;s plusieurs manipulations comme celles que tu d&#233;cris, il a estim&#233; que le probl&#232;me provenait soit de l'alimentation soit de la carte m&#233;moire. Seule solution : renvoyer l'ordinateur au fabricant.
> Pour information sur le fonctionnement Apple au Japon, le dealer m'a rappel&#233; aujourd'hui en me proposant deux choix :
> ...



&#199;a ne vient pas de l'alimentation, en tout cas, le flash unique du bouton de d&#233;marrage signifie que pour l'une ou l'autre raison, le Mac ne peut pas d&#233;marrer, une panne d'alim se traduit par "rien ne s'allume". &#199;a n'est pas non plus la m&#233;moire, dans ce cas tu aurais un sad Mac avec un son de d&#233;marrage "bris de verre". C'est soit la carte processeur, soit un mauvais contact de celle ci.

Essaie de la d&#233;monter/ remonter (c'est un connecteur ZIF, normalement, si tu fais bien attention de te d&#233;charger de l'&#233;lectricit&#233; statique sur le chassis du Mac, aucun risque), si &#231;a ne donne rien, le forfait &#224; 350 &#8364; est la meilleure solution.


----------

